# Wildgarten im Juni



## Tanny (3. Juni 2014)

...und rund ums Haus fängt alles an zu blühen:


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2014)

...die Mohnblüte ist in vollem Gange
    

und vereinzelt zeigen sich auch die ersten Kormblumen:
    

..und auch sonst blüht es überall:


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2014)

...und jetzt geht auch noch endlich das erste Naschen los 

        Anhang anzeigen 133350 Anhang anzeigen 133351 Anhang anzeigen 133352 Anhang anzeigen 133353


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2014)

....Wildblüten rund um den Reitplatz und mitten auf dem Trailplatz:
  

...und um das Forum nicht mit so vielen Fotos zu überladen, können diejenigen, die die Bilder interessieren, sie in meinem Album hier

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Schimmelhof im Fruehjahr 2014?sort=3/page-1

anschauen


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

...und es blüht jeden Tag was Neues


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

Teil 2:


----------



## misudapi (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Tanny ,
das sieht richtig klasse aus!
Bei uns hat der Sturm einen Menge Blüten umgeknickt. Die meisten sind auch schon fast verblüht. 
Was für eine Pflanze ist das auf den 3ten Foto,in Teil 2, diese lilafarbende Hübsche. Die Blätter sehen nach einer __ Stockrose aus.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2014)

Tanny, tolle Bilder !!
Susanne für mich sieht das nach __ Storchschnabel aus. 
Vergleich mal hier :
https://www.google.de/search?q=stor...XXuYHoCA&ved=0COMBEIke&biw=1584&bih=721&dpr=1


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2014)

tolle Bilder,
Susanne könnte auch eine der vielen Malvenarten sein...


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne, 
das sind __ Malven. 
Sie stammen genau wie die Phacelia aus einer ganz einfachen Schnellbegrünungs-Saatmischung. 
Davon habe ich einen 25 kg Sack stehen (ist eingentlich zur Schnellbegrünung von abgeernteten 
Ackerflächen). Die Mischung besteht aus lauter robusten Blühpflanzen, die sehr schnell, sehr hoch werden 
(damit sie schneller sind als andere Nährstoffzehrer wie Brennessel) und damit den Ackerboden bis zur Neueinsaat 
vor Erosion schützen. 
Außerdem sind diese Pflanzen alle große "Insektenfütterer"
Ich gehe im Frühjahr immer über das Grundstück und streue großzügig ein paar Handvoll Saat überall dort hin, wo 
"kahle" Flächen oder Maulwurfshügel oder so sind. 
Da ist auch noch Ackersenf und Co mit in der Mischung. 
Meistens kommt an jedem Standort dann vornehmlich eine Sorte aus der Saatmischung hoch. 
Scheint jeweils standortabhängig zu sein. 
Dadurch entstehen dann relativ einfarbig blühende Inseln in dem ganzen Dschungel 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich gehe im Frühjahr immer über das Grundstück und streue großzügig ein paar Handvoll Saat überall dort hin, wo
> "kahle" Flächen oder Maulwurfshügel oder so sind.
> Kirstin



Ich glaube, die Idee klau ich mir einfach mal . Finde ich toll .


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

es ist auf jeden Fall jedes Jahr wieder sehr spannend.
Bis es blüht, weiss man im Prinzip nie vorher, wie der Garten aussehen wird - das reinste Ü-Ei 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
einen sehr schönen Garten hast Du da ! Wir lassen bei uns den Wildpflanzen an vielen Stellen auch gern den Vortritt. Diese bilden recht robuste bunte Beete, wenn man ein paar "Störenfriede" im Zaum hält, ist auf jeden Fall pflegeleichter als Rasen (und erfreut nicht nur Hummeln, Bienen und Insekten). Unten mal ein paar Eindrücke von uns, das wächst allerdings auf kleinerem Raum. Aber selbst die kleinsten Blüten haben ihren Reiz.



misudapi schrieb:


> Was für eine Pflanze ist das auf den 3ten Foto,in Teil 2, diese lilafarbende Hübsche. Die Blätter sehen nach einer __ Stockrose aus.
> Gruß Susanne



Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, sehe ich einen "Bienenfreund". Aber vermutlich schaue ich auf das falsche .


----------



## misudapi (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
__ Malven also, die sehen echt schön aus. 
Hab ein bischen gegooglet und mußte feststellen, das die für meine kleine Ecke nicht geeignet sind. 
Mensch Tanny, du kannst dich richtig austoben, bei deinen Hof. Bin fast neidisch auf deine Bienen und den Platz zum Fantasien ausleben.
Da ich das nicht kann, kannst du uns vielleicht weiter mit schönen Fotos verwöhnen?!!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (25. Juni 2014)

@Rolf
Zitat: "_Aber selbst die kleinsten Blüten haben ihren Reiz."_

Genau das finde ich auch  - Ich wundere mich immer, was manche Menschen für wunderschöne 
Pflanzen als "Unkraut" ausmärzen. 
Wobei am widersinnigsten finde ich es, wenn dann jemand z.B. __ Schafgarbe im Garten vernichtet, um sich dann 
dieselbe im Gartencenter im Topf zu kaufen und ins Beet zu pflanzen 

Ich warte auf den Tag, wo ich im Gartencenter eine wunderschön gelb blühende Pflanze mit einem prächtig klingenden, lateinischen 
Namen (Taraxacum Rud.)  finde - sagen wir mal für 2,95 oder 3,95 im kleinen Töpfchen - und das Zeug geht weg
wie warme Semmeln 

@Susanne 
 danke ....mit den Fotos werde ich das weiter machen - außer Ihr sagt "stop" weil es Euch zu viel wird 

Bzgl. "wunderschöner Garten" - da muss ich gestehen, daß ich da soooo viel nicht wirklich selbst mache. 
Ich bin hier ja jetzt erst seit 6 Jahren und damals war hier alles sehr gepflegt: 
kurze dt. Weidelgrasweiden bis an die Haustür und 
ein wunderschöner, top gepflegter Bauerngarten...und ich habe das im ersten Jahr genauso akribisch weiter gepflegt. 

Dann habe  ich (eher zufällig) den "Agrar-Rebell" von Holtzer gelesen. 
Ich fand die Grundidee, die Natur sich selbst entwickeln zu lassen und weitestgehend Tieren 
die "Pflege" zu überlassen faszinierend und begann diverse Versuche. 

Einiges habe ich dann wieder abgebrochen, weil es mir wirklich zu wild war. 
Da habe ich dann andere ANsätze gesucht. 
Mittlerweile sind bei mir die Pferde, die Hühner, die Bienen, Wildvögel und Unmengen an Insekten
unermüdlich im "Arbeitseinsatz" 

Viele Ecken haben sich jetzt schon so entwickelt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

Aber es gibt auch noch viele Flächen, die eher noch arg verwahrlost wirken
(ich denke da an z.B. 4-5 Meter breite Brennesselstreifen an den Koppelrändern etc). 
Diese Bereiche werden sicher noch zwei bis drei Jahre brauchen, bis sie sich artenreicher präsentieren. 
 gut Ding will Weil haben 
Aber spannend ist es allemal....und die Vielfalt bei Flora und Fauna nimmt jedes Jahr gigantisch  zu. 

Mir sagte mal ein Gärtner vor Jahren, als ich ihm von meinem "Traum" von der Blumenwiese berichtete: 
die meisten Leute, die das probieren, gehen spätestens nach 2 Jahren zurück zum englischen Rasen, weil 
diese "Blumenwiesen" gerade im 2. - 3./4. Jahr extrem ungepflegt und unansehnlich aussehen - zumindest, 
wenn man sie nicht immer wieder künstlich aufstockt. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es hier klappt. 
Mein erster "Wiesenversuch" auf dem ehemals "engl. Rasen" hinter dem Haus hatte ich vor 3 Jahren nach dem ersten 
Wiesensommer abgebrochen und wieder gemäht. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich es nochmal probiert und mähe von Anfang an einen "Rundweg" rein, 
damit man auf dem Weg zu den Bienen nicht alles platt tritt. 

Außerdem habe ich diesmal nicht die Narbe zur Einsaat kaputt gemacht, sondern nur die Maulwurfshügel eigesäät. 
Das gefällt mir viel besser - auch wenn es sicher noch ein paar Jahre dauert, bis es so vielfältig ist, 
wie ich mir das vorstelle.

 aber ich habe ja fleißige Helfer: die Maulwürfe sorgen jedes Frühjahr für genügend Saatflächen 

Zu guter Letzt werde ich dieses Jahr versuchen, die "Wiese" nicht abzusensen, sondern im Herbst mein Pferd 
in den Garten stellen, um die "Wiese" zu pflegen. 

Blacky selektiert viel mehr, als eine Sense, was er weg nimmt. 
Gerade die Pflanzen, die ich im nächsten Jahr wieder sehen will, die lässt er stehen oder beim Abrupfen fällt die 
Saat zu Boden und wird nicht mit entfernt. 

Ich bin sehr gesapnnt, ob sich meine Theorien hier ebenso bestätigen werden, 
wie sie es an anderen Plätzen auf dem Hof auch schon getan haben ...

Zur Zeit lebe ich erstmal nach dem Motto: alles was will, kann sich ansiedeln und stehen bleiben, solange es 
nicht im Weg ist. 
Wegnehmen kann ich immer noch. 

So hat sich auch ein Mini-Erlenwäldchen hinter dem Reitplatz selbst angesiedelt. 
Alle Bäume, die zu groß werden und die Fichten, die ich als Reitplatzeingrenzung habe, zu sehr bedrängen, 
säge ich dann immer im Herbst ca auf 1 Meter Stammhöhe ab, 
die abgesägten Bäume gehen als Winterknabberei in die Pferdepaddocks und die Stammreste 
bleiben stehen für alles mögliche, was sich da dann ansiedeln möchte. 

So habe ich gesunde Winterknabberei für die Rösser und neue Lebensgrundlagen für die Natur 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kirstin, 
was heißt denn "top gepflegter Bauerngarten"? Alles in Reihe und Glied, mit 90° Winkel?
Ich finde gut was du machst.
Wenn sich jemand aufregen sollte, kannst du ja bei deine jetzt "erklärten Unordnung" Schilder an deinen Stellen machen. Z.B" erster Wiesenversuch , 2tes Jahr" oder "Honig fördender Landstrich. Honig hier zu kaufen"
Als ich gelesen hatte, das du ein *25kg Sack Saatgu*t staun1)gekauft hattes, ist mir erst die Kinnlade runter gefallen und dann mußte ich lachen.
Wer so etwas kauft, hat entweder viel Platz ( hast du ja) oder viel Geduld.Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Tanny (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne, 

"Top gepflegt" heisst: gemähtes Gras da, wo der Rasen war, wunderschönblühende Staudenflächen, wo aber genau abgestimmt eines 
aufhört zu blühen, wenn das nächste kommt - und es waren jeweils "einfarbige Gruppen"....und dort, wo essbares wächst, da gab es eben auch 
genau nur das, was da wachsen sollte, wie z.B. sauber gepflegte Erdbeerreihen. 
 das war natürlich für mich im ersten Jahr sehr bequem - 
"bücken, abpflücken, essen...."

 jetzt muss ich 
"bücken, suchen (zwischen hohen __ Wildblumen, Brennesseln und z.B. Gundrmann), gaanz vorsichtig an den 
Brennesseln vorbei abpflücken und dann essen"

.... ist schon etwas mühsamer  

dafür klauen mir jetzt die Hunde die reifen Früchte nicht mehr - denen ist die Suche wohl zu mühselig. 
Vor 3 Jahren sind sie morgens die Erdbeerreihen abgegangen und fast jede reife Frucht war weg, bevor ich raus kam 

Bzgl. der Saat:
Beides  (viel Platz und Geduld) 

Ich habe auch noch einen zweiten großen Sack mit Grassaat stehen - die mische ich immer unter die andere Saat. 
Es handelt sich da um eine Mischung vieler, verschiedener Magergräser. 
Ich versuche damit die hier recht einseitig vorhande "Dt Weidelgras-Begrünung" etwas aufzuweichen - das klappt schon ganz gut. 

Wer möchte, kann sich beim Teichtreffen gerne ein paar Handvoll Saatmischung aus meinen 2. Saattüten mitnehmen 

LG
Kirstin


----------

